# Problem upgrading to Ruby 2.0



## Mayhem30 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm following the instructions (in UPDATING) to upgrade Ruby to 2.0 using portupgrade and hit a snag.


```
If you use portupgrade, install new ruby, then rebuild all ports that depend
  on ruby:

  # pkg delete -f ruby ruby-iconv portupgrade -- DONE
  # make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade install clean -- ERRORS out
  # pkg set -o lang/ruby19:lang/ruby20
  # portupgrade -x ruby-2.0.\* -fr lang/ruby20

.....
....

checking for valgrind/memcheck.h... no
checking for strip... strip
checking whether dtrace USDT is available... no
configure: error: --enable-dtrace, however, USDT is not available
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ruby@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/lang/ruby20/work/ruby-2.0.0-p576/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/ruby20
```

I would post the log, but it's quite lengthy. I was hoping this might be enough. Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2014)

Did you enable DEBUG? I think that also enables some dtrace(1) options and the system needs to be configured for it. If you don't need it turn it off.


----------



## pboehmer (Oct 15, 2014)

I had the same problem on one of my systems yesterday.  For me, the fix was:


```
cd /usr/ports/lang/ruby20
make distclean
```
and restart the upgrade.  I'm wondering if one of the Ruby mirrors has an issue.   I'd like to think that it wouldn't have passed the checksum test.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 15, 2014)

Check /etc/make.conf for:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ruby=1.9
```


----------



## Mayhem30 (Oct 15, 2014)

pboehmer said:
			
		

> I had the same problem on one of my systems yesterday.  For me, the fix was:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That did the trick, thank you!


----------

